# Weed ID



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a friend with this in their field. I thought it would be easier to ask here than search blindly.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

A type of knotweed?


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

pic quality is not the greatest but i would say buttonweed. hit it with msm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really need a close up of the leaves and vines.....but I would guess that Crossbow would smoke it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Kinda looks like bed straw, it's bad around here this year...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

SCtrailrider said:


> Kinda looks like bed straw, it's bad around here this year...


No, it's not bedstraw because I've been plague with that stuff for about 5 years now. But I don't recognize this weed.

Ralph


----------

